# Garden International School



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,
Our family has recently arrived and were hoping ti enroll our almost 5yo daughter at this school. I know they have 2 campuses, based on her age, does anyone know which one she'll be at? We are planning to move to Seputeh though we are still in temp accommodation in Ampang.


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

4-5 years old should be in the Early Years Center based in Desa Sri Hartamas.


----------



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

5-6 Years is at the mont kiara campus though (Year 1) so from September she would be there. 

we're moving with a 3 year old and hoing to get her into this school


----------



## mareta2006 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, My Kids go to GIS too, great school, but traffic is bad. Best to find a condo walking distance to school. I can help with finding accommodation and other advice. 
Mareta


----------

